# safely transporting my tegu



## HPIZZLE (Dec 14, 2011)

hello all. i have been thinking of getting my AA (victoria) regular check-ups at a exotic vet. what is the best method of transportation for her? safest, and least stressful....

thanks in advance for any help in the right direction.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 14, 2011)

My tegus travel regularly with me. I usually take them in a large Pet Taxi type of cat/dog carrier with a towel inside for them to hide under, plus a towel over the carrier for added security. I bathe them before I go to get the poopies out and take an extra towel with me. 

If needed, I also have a Rubbermaid container for transport, but I like to talk to them through the door and feed them the occasional chicken nugget.


----------



## got10 (Dec 14, 2011)

Please don't laugh .But one day I was taking Gonzo Camilla and Big Girl to the vets. I only had two carriers so I put Big girl in an old baby sling till the vet called us in. The looks from the others waiting in the vets office were priceless. One woman leaned over and said "Damn , your wife must be one ugly ass ***** !! " And began to laugh . then everyone was like oh look how cute they are, oh my , they are like little scaly dogs .
I also have taken them in on a leash . But that is only if I have just one coming in .


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is so funny!


----------



## Aiion (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, you must have died laughing....lmao


----------



## reptastic (Dec 15, 2011)

Now that is something my tegu nero would have enjoyed lol but to see it would have been priceless lol, i use a 45gal tote w/o the top


----------



## HPIZZLE (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for the responses guys.
and great story lol.

a tote is what i was leaning towards, i also planned on using a towel or two.


----------

